# Renault-Nissan Passing On Chrysler



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

TOKYO -- The Renault-Nissan alliance doesn't want to buy money-losing Chrysler, despite having explored a different North American partnership last year, according to a Nissan spokeswoman.

She said Tokyo-based Nissan is not interested in such a partnership because it is now focused on its own problems.

Renault-Nissan chief Carlos Ghosn entered into talks a possible GM partnership last year, but focus has changed after Nissan reported a 22 percent slump in earnings in the latest quarter.

The fate of Chrysler has been in question since parent DaimlerChrysler last week said it was putting all options on the table regarding its troubled U.S. unit


----------

